# Is this typical condition for a new snowblower?



## adamsheehy (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello, I searched around a bit and I couldn't find this topic anywhere, but maybe it's been discussed to death and I missed it, so I apologize in advance if that's the case.

I recently ordered online through Lowe's and what I received was relatively rusted and banged up. I wasn't home for the delivery and wouldn't have accepted delivery had I seen the condition, but I was wondering if this is how it's going to be for most snow blowers since they sit outside or elsewhere for a good period of time while at the store, etc. Are my expectations of buying a new snow blower and having it be in new condition unrealistic? Ie, moving forward, should I expect this? I returned it to Lowe's and the district manager acted like I was crazy because he said they only had 3 there and that one was in the best condition of the 3.

https://imgur.com/U7zKopz
https://imgur.com/iehl2qC
https://imgur.com/U9OWbc7
https://imgur.com/5Av9AVt

Thanks for any help/info!


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I would consider that an unacceptable amount of rust for a newly delivered machine.


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

I agree with @rslifkin. While it is probably from just sitting outside and having people maneuver the controls, and won't impact the functionality of the machine in the long term, that's not how I would want my new blower to be. Particularly if you'll be storing it out of the elements yourself. I think you'll be able to find a better example.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Unbelievable!! 

That's more from just sitting around, that may well have been a return put back out for sale. And even if it was from sitting around, there should not be that amount of rust on the impeller shaft. What a pile of ****. 

Disappointing attitude from Lowes. Complain further up the chain with your photos and a summary of the manager's attitude problem and you'll likely get some form of compensation - which is justified given all the inconvenience you've had.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope. No way. Unacceptable. The *ONLY* way I would accept that blower is if it was discounted by $150. Call corporate if the mgr. doesn't help you.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Just my opinion but the amount of corrosion on the auger gearbox, including the green corrosion around the filler plug, plus the heavy rust on the input shaft, coupled with the clean augers (still have all the paint on them) leads me to think that that machine was exposed to some serious salt. Perhaps the End of Driveway sludge somewhere? At any rate, I agree with the other posters and do not believe that machine is anywhere near acceptable as 'new' if that is how it was sold.

Brian



adamsheehy said:


> Hello, I searched around a bit and I couldn't find this topic anywhere, but maybe it's been discussed to death and I missed it, so I apologize in advance if that's the case.
> 
> I recently ordered online through Lowe's and what I received was relatively rusted and banged up. I wasn't home for the delivery and wouldn't have accepted delivery had I seen the condition, but I was wondering if this is how it's going to be for most snow blowers since they sit outside or elsewhere for a good period of time while at the store, etc. Are my expectations of buying a new snow blower and having it be in new condition unrealistic? Ie, moving forward, should I expect this? I returned it to Lowe's and the district manager acted like I was crazy because he said they only had 3 there and that one was in the best condition of the 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

I would be pretty upset if I received a machine in this condition. This is pretty extensive for a "new" snowblower. I would be calling Lowes to see what they can do for you as this is unacceptable IMO.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Unbelievable!!
> 
> That's more from just sitting around, that may well have been a return put back out for sale. And even if it was from sitting around, there should not be that amount of rust on the impeller shaft. What a pile of ****.
> 
> Disappointing attitude from Lowes. Complain further up the chain with your photos and a summary of the manager's attitude problem and you'll likely get some form of compensation - which is justified given all the inconvenience you've had.


I agree. That actually looks used to me. Unacceptable.

If the store manager won't give you satisfaction, I suggest you walk this up the ladder. I've found Lowes to be a decent company overall. I think _at a minimum_ you can get discount or a free extended warranty.

Richard


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

That snowblower is used.
Someone pulled a fast one on you to get rid of something that was either returned or they used it at the store to clear the sidewalks, etc.

I would not even accept some money off as you will never know what it is you bought.

New price = New blower 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I think you are ALL scanning his post a little fast, As he "ALREADY RETURNED IT"


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

LDRider said:


> Just my opinion but the amount of corrosion on the auger gearbox, including the green corrosion around the filler plug, plus the heavy rust on the input shaft, coupled with the clean augers (still have all the paint on them) leads me to think that that machine was exposed to some serious salt.
> Brian


It is very possible, and common, for many brand-new machines, like this, to be:
1. New, never used.
2. Exposed to a LOT of serious salt.
3. Start some serious rusting as a result.

Its the machines that sit outside at Home Depot, Lowes, etc. for many months all winter.
The sidewalks and parking lots get a ton of salt..
the snowblowers are in the way when shoveling/plowing..
the snow with a heavy salt content gets pushed into the buckets during shoveling/plowing, then melts, which means rusting on brand-new never used machines.

In this case, I bet this machine was last years model.
It sat outside at the big-box all *last* winter..getting dirty and salty and rusty..
It didnt sell last winter..then went into storage for the summer.
Brought back out this fall, then sold..and they didnt even bother to clean it up...maybe hosed down a bit, but thats all.

1. Dont buy a snowblower from a Big Box, buy from a dealer instead. 

The machine itself might be ok, but Big-Box employees are generally clueless about proper setup and adjustment, and they do a very poor job of it, which results in a lot of new machines that dont run well when they are first used.

2. If you do buy from a Big Box, make sure it's a machine they have never stored outside.
3. Then, don't buy from a Big Box. 

Scot


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> I think you are ALL scanning his post a little fast, As he "ALREADY RETURNED IT"


Yeah, I did read it fast and then went for the pictures lol.
Good thing he returned it.

Can you believe the Lowe’s guy acting like that when he returned it?
Selling used equipment as new is just greasy.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> I think you are ALL scanning his post a little fast, As he "ALREADY RETURNED IT"


I thought the outcome of that was a bit ambiguous. The employee looked at OP like he was crazy, but did they exchange the machine? It's not 100 percent clear.

After that, I just followed the crowd. lain:

Richard


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

adamsheehy said:


> Hello, I searched around a bit and I couldn't find this topic anywhere, but maybe it's been discussed to death and I missed it, so I apologize in advance if that's the case.
> 
> I recently ordered online through Lowe's and what I received was relatively rusted and banged up. I wasn't home for the delivery and wouldn't have accepted delivery had I seen the condition, but I was wondering if this is how it's going to be for most snow blowers since they sit outside or elsewhere for a good period of time while at the store, etc. Are my expectations of buying a new snow blower and having it be in new condition unrealistic? Ie, moving forward, should I expect this? I returned it to Lowe's and the district manager acted like I was crazy because he said they only had 3 there and that one was in the best condition of the 3.
> 
> ...


#1 Welcome to forum !

#2 Please put location in your profile.

#3. Ive worked in big box stores. I dispise having new OPE sitting outside on display in all conditions. It sure looks to be at minimum left outside and exposed to weather and or salt, was a demo, or worse, used and returned. See it all the time. 

Unfortunitly that is a game with some dealers.


----------



## adamsheehy (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow, you guys/gals are incredible! Thank you soooooooooo much for the responses! I'll reply/update tomorrow when I'm near a computer. Greatly appreciated to all!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't think the machine was used but it sure looks like the machine has spent a good amount of time out in the elements and is likely poor quality but then again what would you really expect from a big box store? only so much room inside for storing machines. now saying that ya i would be pretty disappointed if i ordered a brand new machine and that turned up. i understand it really doesn't hurt the machine but not worth paying full blown retail on a machine that doesn't look new


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

When you buy new, you expect and want new. That machine is not acceptable unless seriously discounted.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GeekOnTheHill said:


> I thought the outcome of that was a bit ambiguous. The employee looked at OP like he was crazy, but did they exchange the machine? It's not 100 percent clear.
> 
> After that, I just followed the crowd. lain:
> 
> Richard


My same sentiments. It seems to imply that though "I returned it". "The mgr thought I was crazy". ?? 
Duante, we caught it but we simply read it a different way. Honestly, I still am not sure he got satisfaction.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I am always worried when I visit local stores where the snowblowers are all lined up outside, chained together and exposed to the elements. They do the same with mowers in the summer.

When I bought my push mower (cheap MTD), it came from such a store, but it was still in its box inside the building. When I bought my Toro zero turn mower, once again it was all new, coming from inside the dealer's stockroom. His guys assembled and delivered it the day after I bought it and it was obviously brand new. He does have a few models that sit outside for customers to try out and sells them discounted at the end of each season as demos.

This snowblower is obviously one that sat outside. It may not be used, but it looks like it is. I may also be NOS (new old stock), maybe a model from last year that was outside, didn't sell and was put back in the stockroom only to be brought back this year.

Sure, your new snowblower will look like this in a year or less, but when you pay for new, you expect new. Mine had some rust on it, but when I bought it it was already over 10 years old, that was to be expected. You were well within your right to return it.


Here, by law you can return anything within 10 days of purchase for whatever reason and get a full refund, unless you obviously damaged or abused the item.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

adamsheehy said:


> Hello, I searched around a bit and I couldn't find this topic anywhere, but maybe it's been discussed to death and I missed it, so I apologize in advance if that's the case.
> 
> I recently ordered online through Lowe's and what I received was relatively rusted and banged up. I wasn't home for the delivery and wouldn't have accepted delivery had I seen the condition, but I was wondering if this is how it's going to be for most snow blowers since they sit outside or elsewhere for a good period of time while at the store, etc. Are my expectations of buying a new snow blower and having it be in new condition unrealistic? Ie, moving forward, should I expect this? I returned it to Lowe's and the district manager acted like I was crazy because he said they only had 3 there and that one was in the best condition of the 3.
> 
> ...



I ordered my Ariens from Snowblowerdirect and it looked like it just rolled off the assembly floor.


Troy-bilt probably stores them in a parking lot while they wait to get shipped off to Lowes.


----------



## adamsheehy (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you all so much once again and sorry if I wasn't clear when I posted. 

I was looking for a snowblower that had 1) power steering, 2) heated handles, 3) airless tires/tracks. I was intrigued by Troy-bilt airless tires, but I think they're missing a variation of a model that they SHOULD have because the models with airless tires either have heated handles or power steering, but not BOTH. :/ Anyway, the 2690 (with tracks) met all those criteria, so I just found them online at Lowe's and ordered it that way. 

I'm right outside of Boston and the local manager or assistant manager in Framingham (Paul) called and said that the delivery date had to be pushed back a couple of days bc the unit he had planned to ship had 'storm damage'. When I called to have it returned, I talked to the same guy and he said that the model was discontinued and that it SHOULD start and run fine and it was in good condition according to him. Since my only option was to either exchange it for a worse-condition model or have it refunded, I just had them take it back. The same guy scheduled the delivery, but then sent them to the wrong address in a different town and pickup had to be scheduled for a different day. And on top of that, they refunded the price of the snowblower, but didn't refund the shipping costs. 

Like many of you have said and sort of what I was thinking was that it was probably indeed left outside all winter somewhere. I'm glad you all have given me your opinions and I no longer feel crazy for expecting a new snowblower to be in better condition lol. You guys/gals are all awesome!!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Sense I a new disturbance in the snow blower force,

Get thee to the nearest TORO dealer and purchase the largest OXE model with steering brakes and the anticlog feature.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

adamsheehy said:


> Hello, I searched around a bit and I couldn't find this topic anywhere, but maybe it's been discussed to death and I missed it, so I apologize in advance if that's the case.
> 
> I recently ordered online through Lowe's and what I received was relatively rusted and banged up. I wasn't home for the delivery and wouldn't have accepted delivery had I seen the condition, but I was wondering if this is how it's going to be for most snow blowers since they sit outside or elsewhere for a good period of time while at the store, etc. Are my expectations of buying a new snow blower and having it be in new condition unrealistic? Ie, moving forward, should I expect this? I returned it to Lowe's and the district manager acted like I was crazy because he said they only had 3 there and that one was in the best condition of the 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Casually wandering through the big-box stores early this fall, they were "bringing back" a massive number of the machines that didn't selllast year. It was a light-snow year that followed a snowmageddon year, so they had seriously overbought. And their screwgun assembly contractor put every one together for them a year ago so no option to return them to the manufacturers. So they sat outside, and are dirty/rusty/ugly/used looking for the experience. Plus they are all last year's models offered at current-year full prices. Dept managers were frank about the situation. I didn't need one so no benefit to pushing any price negotiation. Maybe after they sit out for a few more months and some snow fall in them, folks will be blind to the condition and just pass their credit cards to the cashiers anyway. It's really a disservice to the customers and to the manufacturers, neither of which expect to exchange good money for what appears to be tired merchandise.

[/soapboxmode]

I bought mine in the box so I could assemble it correctly and know how it worked. Some may not have that option. After watching screw-gun guy assembling mowers and wheelbarrows, it makes sense to me for others to shop carefully at reputable local dealers.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Just my opinion: 
I would never buy a new snowblower from a big box store who cannot service or perform warranty service if needed. I've also heard the big box store has its own decontented version of machines from the manufacturer they can sell at a discounted price.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I know this thread is a bit old, but . . . I'll add a few comments.


The scratches/rust UNDER the handle bar levers, as well as the oil markings around the gearbox, would indicate that the blower was used and returned to the store. So, the OP was perhaps the 'second' owner.



Last year, my brother bought a Cub Cadet blower from the HD just down the street from where the OP bought the TB 2690. The thing did not blow snow properly, and after 1 use the store took it back. So, I would imagine that they just put it back out for sale again.


The OP's experience would seem to indicate that the stores do not really do anything special with returned equipment. . . . they just put them back out there as new. It seems to be an unaddressed problem, as the big box stores get into the more expensive equipment sales. 



I bought my TB 2410 from Lowes, but I went to the store to select the machine. I think that is the only way I'd buy from a big box store . . . pick it out myself.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

its definitely a unit that has sat around the store for while, probably since last year, then put back out this year without even a thought of cleaning it up. I really hate where HD and lowes display the the blowers at the local stores. They are lined across the front of the store, feet from the lane in front of the store. I sat and watched in horror once as the they were sanding the lot and the sander came across the front of the store shooting sand and salt right off the blowers. You know whatever landed on the blowers stayed there untill they are sold and used, no one is running out to clean it off


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I would be returning that machine the day I received it. This is why I insist on selecting the exact unit I want and picking it up myself as well. 



Before I bought my Pro 32, I had considered one of the EFI units sold at HD. I asked if they had any in the crate that I could take unassembled. They said all their units are assembled and put out on the floor and front of store for display. That ended that thought for me. I'm not paying nearly $2K for a machine sitting outside, exposed to the elements. Not to mention the countless number of people (and kids) messing with the controls etc. I know many people are perfectly fine with it, not me. I'm way to OCD about my stuff for that.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

That looks like it's been used as a demo or someone took it home used it for awhile ,definatly not something I would accept as a New Blower.The evidence is plain to see,with all the rust.





adamsheehy said:


> Hello, I searched around a bit and I couldn't find this topic anywhere, but maybe it's been discussed to death and I missed it, so I apologize in advance if that's the case.
> 
> I recently ordered online through Lowe's and what I received was relatively rusted and banged up. I wasn't home for the delivery and wouldn't have accepted delivery had I seen the condition, but I was wondering if this is how it's going to be for most snow blowers since they sit outside or elsewhere for a good period of time while at the store, etc. Are my expectations of buying a new snow blower and having it be in new condition unrealistic? Ie, moving forward, should I expect this? I returned it to Lowe's and the district manager acted like I was crazy because he said they only had 3 there and that one was in the best condition of the 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

adamsheehy said:


> ...what I received was relatively rusted and banged up....


I recently purchased a used Troy-Bilt Tracker 2690 XP which is about 2-3 years old and has seen a fair amount of use based on the condition of the scraper bar & skids that I replaced. It has less rust on it than the one pictured here.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I just saw this thread. Yes, I've seen then all sitting outside the big box stores chained together in the weather, I didn't want anything to do with that. Bought mine from a dealer, put together right, and near as I could tell it didn't even have fingerprints on it. Sure looked like it had just rolled of the assembly line.

The OP was absolutely right to take that thing back!


----------

